
OpenAI’s GPT-2 Is Now Available – It Is Wise as a Scholar - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OtZ8dUFxXA
======
peter_d_sherman
Here we see an AI actually writing something intelligent, much like a term or
a research paper, based on a body of text input... fascinating!

